# Reading > Forum Book Club >  September '13 / Faulkner Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*Please nominate the Faulkner book you would like to read in September by August 20th.

Please remember that:

- Only those members with 50+ posts can nominate.

- One nomination per member.

- Only the first 5 nominations will be included in the poll.


The Book Club readings are for those who would like to read and discuss books together with other members. 

If you are not able to take part or unwilling to (re)read your own nominations, please refrain from nominating book.





*

----------


## Pierre Menard

- Go Down, Moses.

----------


## papayahed

I haven't participated all year and I can't guarantee I'd read it but I would make an effort if somebody nominated Light in August. :Brow:

----------


## neilgee

The sound and the fury

----------


## mona amon

As I Lay Dying

----------


## Scheherazade

The Reivers.

----------


## Scheherazade

Looking forward to reading a Faulkner!

----------


## cafolini

I think that to limit the discussion of Faulkner to one of his books might be a mistake. He's a writer of much variety. One book might have the effect of bringing forth those who's aim is to categorize very narrowly.

----------


## mona amon

> Looking forward to reading a Faulkner!


Me too! I love Faulkner!  :Smile:

----------


## Tobeornotobe

It's going to be my first time reading Faulkner... Are his books THAT difficult?

----------


## Scheherazade

We need more votes! Surely there are more Faulkner fans out there!

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going once...*

Having read _As I Lay Dying_ and _The Sound and the Fury_ couple of times already, I'd prefer reading one of the other books...

*hint, hint, nudge, nudge*

----------


## mona amon

Sorry Scher, I've already used my vote!  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going twice...*

----------


## Pierre Menard

I'd have rathered: Go, Down Moses or Light in August but I voted The Reivers to break the dead lock as I've already read As I Lay Dying.

----------


## caddy_caddy

oh my beloved Faulkner :Smile: 
As I Lay Dying

----------

